
Mozilla Hubs For Education? - jollydev
https://medium.com/zeduhow/mozzila-hubs-for-education-332ec8218025
======
omds
Mozilla does VR, I actually didn't know about this before I think it'll run
well with everything in the future and after checking it out it's like Skype
but in 3d?

